# How to make him sotp knocking over his water bowl



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

My 4mo old pup sometimes gets really excited while drinking his water and will dump it upside down, constantly. I stopped using the bowl and put his water in a big plastic double bowl holder which made it hard for him to knock it over...but then he just drags it across the floor splashing it all out.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds like a really cute puppy LOL
Jack does it also LOL

He drinks it dry and then carries it to me for more
I dont fill it up because he also likes to dump it


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They love to knock it over
brady would purposely step on it
now he can't I have raised bowls and now he just slobbers the water all over the floor


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

When Juli started playing with her water bowl I switched from a ceramic bowl to a stainless steel bowl with rubber ring on bottom, impossible to tip over, but can be moved. She still slobbers all over the floor, but she can't dump her bowl.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can get a no-tip bowl like this:

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-112

Or buy a small bucket and attach it to the wall.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol thanks guys, yes I thought it was cute to, but I have to wash towels daily now lol. 

if he cant tip it he uses his foot to splash it out as well lmao.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: How to make him sotp knocking over his water b*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcThey love to knock it over
> brady would purposely step on it
> now he can't I have raised bowls and now he just slobbers the water all over the floor


Which raising bowl system are you using...because he just pushes the one I tried out over.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

lol, puppies do love their water bowls! 

You could also try this no-spill bowl 

It works great for traveling, the water doesn't splash out and it's awesome for pups who like to play in the water, until they decide to travel themselves with the bowl... If you can believe it there is still a lot of water in there!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cara that is do darn cute

I went to petco and got the stand that has 2 bowls in it 
the bowls sit in it so they can't knock the bowl over


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Cara, we have that exact same bowl, and the Suki did the same thing! We now use it without the top on it - she seems to have outgrown the "dump water every time" stage, but will still do so once in a while.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

lol! Rugen chewed that bowl to pieces, I had to buy another one. 
He's moved on to chewing his kuranda bed... it's strong and a nice alternative to the baseboards.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

That leather couch looks tasty!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I have two 6 quart ceramic bowls that I bought at a pottery sale (they're quite pretty!). One in the bathroom and one in the kitchen (because there's always the splash and drool factor). 

These bowls weigh a ton.

That's how you get a GSD pup to stop knocking over (or carrying around) his water bowl. 

Unstoppable force, meet Immovable Object.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Suki's MomCara, we have that exact same bowl, and the Suki did the same thing! We now use it without the top on it - she seems to have outgrown the "dump water every time" stage, but will still do so once in a while.










I saw Suki last Saturday at Parent and Pup at daycare and she was playing in the dog water bowl and dumping it...


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Ya know....this was a total suprise to me (to the point of me nearly landing flat on my back the first time it happened) with our male pup.

I've never had a dog mess with the water bowl until him.

He'll dig in it, try to swim in it, dump it, and carry it all around the house.

I went and bought the biggest heaviest bowl I could and it's much better....save the swimming in it. I monitor how much goes in and how often to cut that down.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: How to make him sotp knocking over his water b*

I have 3 of them

http://www.thepamperedpetmart.com/Mercha...te&qtk=6W6wrj6g


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Suki's MomCara, we have that exact same bowl, and the Suki did the same thing! We now use it without the top on it - she seems to have outgrown the "dump water every time" stage, but will still do so once in a while.
> ...


That is funny!! Well, at home she's been better - now she just chews it when it's empty (and past water cut-off time).


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, it was getting so bad I was almost tempted to turn the spare bathroom into his feeding room and let him have the toilet hah.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems lke this is a common compaint with puppies and water. I have double stainless steel dishes with a slip resistant rubber on the bottom. Dakota cannot take the water dish out, so instead she will splash in it with her two front paws. Reminds me of a little kid splashing in a rain puddle. The frist time it was cute.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad Jake isn't the only one who did that. I started taking it away if he knocked it over or splashed the water out with his paws. Basically did anything other than drinking from it. IT WORKED. He now ONLY DRINKS from his bowl.

It is really cute though when they do it. I to was tired of dirting towels.


----------

